# interupt driven hooks waiting 60 seconds



## Tommy6407 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,

I thought that I should give PCBSD a try on my new laptop. HP Pavillion dv7.
I did the same with the FreeBSD Beta 7.2 DVD.

It all works fine up to a point. When it has identified the dvd-reader and identified the disk as an install disc it hangs with the message:

interupt driven hooks waiting 60 seconds

interupt driven hooks waiting 120 seconds etc..

This happens with FreeBSD PCBSD both at the same point in first boot of the install system.

I can't seem to get past this point and I can't install BSD.

Any ideas?

Best Regards

Tommy


----------



## juanpablojp1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi everybody, i got the same problem, my laptop: Hp dv5 1135la, 
any idea? please someone


----------

